# Hello! I'm new..........



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

and seems there arent many women on here....am I right? :?

Just brought a TT and this site was recommended so thought I'd check it out. Havnt got any decent photos of the car yet......

I'm 25, love cars (currently in the honeymoon phase of this one) and live in Nottinghamshire. Want to know anything else, fire away? 

Kel.


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi,

And welcome to the funny farm.
There are quite a few ladies on here, and i dare say they will be along shortly to say hello.
Enjoy the car , have you still got the silly TT smile?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Kel - Welcome to the mad-house [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

There are a few women on here but always room for more :wink:

Congrats on the new car - be warned though - the Honeymoon phase will last a very long time 

Who was it that recommended the forum? Nice to know we have our supporters out there. It's a great place to spend time and you will notice a substantial loss of work output!!

Have fun
NaughTTy


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> and seems there arent many women on here....am I right? :?
> 
> Just brought a TT and this site was recommended so thought I'd check it out. Havnt got any decent photos of the car yet......
> 
> ...


Hi Kel,

Welcome to the mad house 

If you fancy meeting other owners then there are plenty of events in the events section... oh and if you fancy joining the Owners Club, then click here http://membership.ttoc.co.uk 

Enjoy the TT experience!!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Hola Kel....

Welcome 

....you'll also find that not everyone round here has TT's (anymore) :twisted: 8)

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Kel,

Ignore "2 sheds" Damian... he's just hurting, 'cos he really wants his TT back  oh and the fact that HIS sheds are centrally heated :wink: 



snaxo said:


> Hola Kel....
> 
> Welcome
> 
> ...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Mr Chairman - just how much are you trying to confuse a new member !!

Re: 'wants his TT back' :wink: :lol:

Damian

PS aren't all shed's centrally heated? :roll:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Oh and BTW - it's two taps, not two sheds :roll: 8) 

Damian


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

Hi Kel

I am a lady....well - I can be when its needed 

I have had my TT for 3 months and I love her to pieces.....she's in at the dealers today having a new cam chain fitted and I have missed her - the A3 parked on the driveway just isnt the same!!

It's a great site...I have learnt alot and had a laugh 

Enjoy!

Nicky and Nefer (TT)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Welcome, this is a great forum and, as you'll soon find, there are some great characters on here. 

Although the vast majority of people on here are men I must admit that, certainly round my area, there are a hell of a lot of TTs driven by women. They obviously haven't been as lucky as you to get a recommendation to visit this forum.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Hi Kel,

Welcome on (the) board.

Nice name too.

Kell.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi Kel,

Welcome to the Nut Hut  .

Get yourself on the motorway for a girlie meet with some of us Southern girlies!  :wink: .

Have fun and enjoy your stay and get posting 

Abi x


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Kell said:


> Nice name too.


Welcome Kel 

I've recommended this site to several people, and found it incredibly useful in many ways - not just to do with the TT.

Hope you enjoy it as much as we do.

Any photos of the beauty :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> Want to know anything else, fire away?
> 
> Kel.


I couldn't ask they would be too personal!! :lol:

Welcome, check out the events section for a trackday I have organised that should be the dogs!!


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Welcome to the forum Kel.

Make sure you keep coming back to Off Topic and the Flame Room for all the fun and frolics that this place can offer 8)


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

It might get confusing with two Kell's on the forum though.

ALthough it should me easy to tell us apart. One's young and pretty with long dark hair and the other's just joined. :wink:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

welcome to the funny farm [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

enjoy your TT 

was


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> and seems there arent many women on here....am I right? :?


Perhaps not many women but some active ones  
[just to mention T7 et all (ladies)]

Welcome to the forum Kel and I hope we'll meet soon :-* 
You can always come to our cruises up here 



Kell said:


> It might get confusing with two Kell's on the forum though.


Naaaa: you're double!!

"L" that is :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Now now, I recommended this young lady, so she has the bias of the Webmaster!!

Jae


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Jae said:


> Now now, I recommended this young lady, so she has the bias of the Webmaster!!
> 
> Jae


Does the mist clear a little...  a TT, A webmaster, the gorgeous 25 year old lady TT owner... :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

nutts said:


> Jae said:
> 
> 
> > Now now, I recommended this young lady, so she has the bias of the Webmaster!!
> ...


Say no more!! nudge nudge :wink: :wink:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> Hi Kel,
> 
> Welcome to the Nut Hut  .


Welcome to NuTTs HuTT now there's an idea [smiley=idea.gif] Does anybody make name plaques on here :wink: 

Welcome to the forum Kel  It's great to have another lady around :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ahem, no. Although....hmmmmm

Jae


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks.......and I'm sure you wont mistake me for the other Kell.......

they have the double LL and I have the double DD's


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Nothing like an invite to post... is there 



> I have the double DD's


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> : I have the double DD's


  

A very warm welcome assured! :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> Thanks.......and I'm sure you wont mistake me for the other Kell.......
> 
> they have the double LL and I have the double DD's


Any pics?? :lol:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

I assume you mean the car....right?


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

Hi Kel and welcome.

Although there are only a few girlies on the Forum, there are certain days when some of the men behave like girlies. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

You are the youngest female TT owner of the forum...so at times you may get lots of attention from us males. The good thing about this is that you will have a large choice. :wink:

And there is no way we can confuse you for the male Kell...he has a shiny head.


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> You are the youngest female TT owner of the forum


Am I really the baby of the forum


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

After the DD post I'm wondering if the young & lovely Kel could be a troll?

(no offence if you're not Kel !)

Hmmmmm 8)

Damian


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

Ignore all the attention from these men.
They are all very old or have anti social habits or have strange skin deformations! 

Us TT girls are, of course, all absolutely gorgeous [smiley=gorgeous.gif]

Welcome to the forum Kel!


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Was going to post a photo of me...but now sure how 2? Purly to prove the troll issue :lol:



> Us TT girls are, of course, all absolutely gorgeous


Ha Ha Ha damn right we are!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

snaxo said:


> After the DD post I'm wondering if the young & lovely Kel could be a troll?
> 
> (no offence if you're not Kel !)
> 
> ...


Doesn't look like she lives under a bridge to me :wink:

Also don't think Jae would recommend her if she were


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> Was going to post a photo of me...but now sure how 2? Purly to prove the troll issue :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the one on the left not you then Kel? :roll: :wink:


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> snaxo said:
> 
> 
> > After the DD post I'm wondering if the young & lovely Kel could be a troll?
> ...


Yeah you're probably right - sorry Kel - I must have a suspicious nature !

Damian


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Is the one on the left not you then Kel?


Yeah thats me but ask Jae about my other 'black & white' photo he's seen!! :wink:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> > Is the one on the left not you then Kel?
> 
> 
> Yeah thats me but ask Jae about my other 'black & white' photo he's seen!! :wink:


Oh god Kel don't go getting them all excited now girl  :wink:


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

paulatt said:


> Ignore all the attention from these men.
> They are all very old or have anti social habits or have strange skin deformations!


You say that like its a bad thing.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

sonicmonkey said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > Ignore all the attention from these men.
> ...


Maybe Paula ment ...
plus a dog box on tail loaded with spot cream, nose pluckers and face masks for 'other marques' drivers! Sorted!

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> sonicmonkey said:
> 
> 
> > paulatt said:
> ...


Watch it Abigail! I'm an 'other marques' kid!


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> ^Abi^ wrote:
> sonicmonkey wrote:
> paulatt wrote:
> Ignore all the attention from these men.
> ...


  And you certainly dont require any of the above!!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

jam said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > sonicmonkey said:
> ...


Hold it there cheeky lad James before I set my machine gun on your from my lounge arm rest! :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> I assume you mean the car....right?


Of course, I wouldn't be so forward to ask for pics of you!!!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> Was going to post a photo of me...but now sure how 2? Purly to prove the troll issue :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it to me and I will post it up for you.

[email protected] and you can send the black and white one too if you like!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Multiprocess said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to post a photo of me...but now sure how 2? Purly to prove the troll issue :lol:
> ...


Hahahah I can hear you bouncing on your chair!


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > Was going to post a photo of me...but now sure how 2? Purly to prove the troll issue :lol:
> ...


Smells like a potential stalker to me!!! :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

jam said:


> Multiprocess said:
> 
> 
> > kelm1979 said:
> ...


Just trying to be friendly!! :lol:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Picture sent 

I'll let him update you.


----------



## sonicmonkey (Mar 20, 2004)

You're all acting as if you'd never seen female totty before. What's wrong with you all?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> Picture sent
> 
> I'll let him update you.


OMG, WOW!!!!

Definitely not a Troll, I can tell you!!!

Any time you need assistance with your TT's (sorry TT!!) just give me a call.

Can we have a whip round for the Â£150.00 so she can come to the trackday?? You wouldn't regret it!!


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> You're all acting as if you'd never seen female totty before. What's wrong with you all?


Friday afternoon boredom at work :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

sonicmonkey said:


> You're all acting as if you'd never seen female totty before. What's wrong with you all?


If you'd have seen the photo of Kel that I have, then you would know!!

Kel

What is your marital status??


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

I have a boyfriend, 2 cats and an 'ickle baby TT :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> I have a boyfriend, 2 cats and an 'ickle baby TT :-*


What do you do for a living?? Modelling perhaps??


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Nooooo I'm a secretary (yawn!)


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

She sent the picture for public viewing...not for your own private gratification. So post it then. :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

vlastan said:


> She sent the picture for public viewing...not for your own private gratification. So post it then. :wink:


She asked me not to post it, just to prove that she wasn't a troll.

If Kel want's me to post it then I will, reluctantly!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol: Multiprocess your reactions are having me in stitches  :wink: .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Oh no....she is gone all shy then.

And do we know that YOU are not a troll and you found the right partner for you? :lol:


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

StuarTT wrote:



> Although there are only a few girlies on the Forum, there are certain days when some of the men behave like girlies.


Well thank god for that!!! :wink:

Today obviously isnt one of them....


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

I asked him not to post it......I'm sure the more I get to know you all, you'll see it.
(Embarrassed  )


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> I asked him not to post it......I'm sure the more I get to know you all, you'll see it.
> (Embarrassed  )


Were you topless in the piccie you sent multiprocess?   :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> I asked him not to post it......I'm sure the more I get to know you all, you'll see it.
> (Embarrassed  )


OK we understand...I am free tonight to meet you...where do you fancy going?


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Were you topless in the piccie you sent multiprocess?


Naaaa, well, I had gloves on! Does that count ha ha ha :lol:


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

The mind boggles!, why do i have a vision of Rebecca Loos on that farm


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

As luck would have it, I have just ordered an excellent high quality lens for my camera. So if you would like any further photographs, just let me know and I'd be happy to oblige. :lol: :roll:

Sorry, couldn't resist the obvious comment........ :twisted:

Damian


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

So anyway.......(change of subject!) Where is this track day?


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> So anyway.......(change of subject!) Where is this track day?


Good plan, things were getting rude!!

Trackday is at Castle Combe in Wiltshire, see the events section for all the details.

I am so made up that I am the only one that has seen that photo.

Have you got anymore, why did you have it done in the first place?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> So anyway.......(change of subject!) Where is this track day?


Round your house!  We'll all come round with some plonk and get the BBQ going in the cold weather also!  :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > So anyway.......(change of subject!) Where is this track day?
> ...


Sounds good to me, when is it??


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Is there a track day Lee :wink:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Round your house! We'll all come round with some plonk and get the BBQ going in the cold weather also!


 :lol: Anytime sweet - you'll have to let me know of any 'girly TT' meet ups.....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > Round your house! We'll all come round with some plonk and get the BBQ going in the cold weather also!
> 
> 
> :lol: Anytime sweet - you'll have to let me know of any 'girly TT' meet ups.....


I am getting so excited now.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> > Round your house! We'll all come round with some plonk and get the BBQ going in the cold weather also!
> 
> 
> :lol: Anytime sweet - you'll have to let me know of any 'girly TT' meet ups.....


Wish I could be a fly on the wall with video camera!!

Sorry, I too am getting too excited!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

vlastan said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > > Round your house! We'll all come round with some plonk and get the BBQ going in the cold weather also!
> ...


Yes we know your idea of excitement!  :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Sooooo - what is the colour and spec of your TT then :roll: :lol:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kelm1979 said:
> ...


Can't think what you mean :wink:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

vlastan said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > I asked him not to post it......I'm sure the more I get to know you all, you'll see it.
> ...


Likewise.

Where we meeting then Kel? :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

XXMetal said:


> Is there a track day Lee :wink:


I hope your joking!!


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > kelm1979 said:
> ...


Can I watch you three please?  ...I promise I will slurp my coke and eat my popcorn quietly!  :wink: :-*


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

^Abi^ said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


I was rather hoping it would be you and Kel actually.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

L8_0RGY said:


> ^Abi^ said:
> 
> 
> > L8_0RGY said:
> ...


Down the phone you mean!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: ...We would make you deaf for life!


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

^Abi^ said:


> L8_0RGY said:
> 
> 
> > ^Abi^ said:
> ...


Do you and Kel have video messaging??


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Hi Kel and welcome.
> 
> Although there are only a few girlies on the Forum, there are certain days when some of the men behave like girlies. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


I like your new hair style, Stuart :roll:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Sooooo - what is the colour and spec of your TT then


It's a 180 Quattro coupe in Denim Blue with blue leather. T50 TTT.....will get some photos of it this weekend.
No mods yet, so pretty standard compared to some of yours on here by the look of things


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I think thats the longest its ever taken to get around to the spec of the car :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> > Sooooo - what is the colour and spec of your TT then
> 
> 
> It's a 180 Quattro coupe in Denim Blue with blue leather. T50 TTT.....will get some photos of it this weekend.
> No mods yet, so pretty standard compared to some of yours on here by the look of things


I bet you look lovely in it though and it's your pride and joy . Does your TT have a name?


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> I think thats the longest its ever taken to get around to the spec of the car


Was just starting to wonder if someone was actually going to ask about my car! :lol:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > Sooooo - what is the colour and spec of your TT then
> 
> 
> No mods yet, so pretty standard compared to some of yours on here by the look of things


Welcome to the mad house :roll:

NO MODS YET , not even a keyring


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> > I think thats the longest its ever taken to get around to the spec of the car
> 
> 
> Was just starting to wonder if someone was actually going to ask about my car! :lol:


When they see you, they won't care about the TT and that is saying something!!


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> NO MODS YET , not even a keyring


    Not even a damn keyring.


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> > NO MODS YET , not even a keyring
> 
> 
> Not even a damn keyring.


Perhaps Davidg would give you one!!! I would if I had one to spare!!


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> When they see you, they won't care about the TT and that is saying something!!


<------- I'm here look!!! :roll:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > NO MODS YET , not even a keyring
> 
> 
> Not even a damn keyring.


Only Â£15 , totaly hand made  pm for details :wink:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

kelm1979 said:


> > When they see you, they won't care about the TT and that is saying something!!
> 
> 
> <------- I'm here look!!! :roll:


I meant in the photo that you sent me!! :lol:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Only Â£15 , totaly hand made im for details


  Â£15...for a keyring! Whose hands made it........the queen?  
_________________


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> I bet you look lovely in it though and it's your pride and joy . Does your TT have a name?


TOTTY.....of course 

What about yours Abi?


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Multiprocess said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > > NO MODS YET , not even a keyring
> ...


And a keyring :wink: 

I have 2 spare at the min , keyrings that is


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> > I bet you look lovely in it though and it's your pride and joy . Does your TT have a name?
> 
> 
> TOTTY.....of course
> ...


I am going to view a moro blue one with grey leather TTC tomorrow so fingers crossed :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > Only Â£15 , totaly hand made im for details
> 
> 
> Â£15...for a keyring! Whose hands made it........the queen?
> _________________


ME ! and i'aint no queen :wink:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

^Abi^ said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > > I bet you look lovely in it though and it's your pride and joy . Does your TT have a name?
> ...


Here we go again...


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Where did I put those tissues??? [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> I am going to view a moro blue one with grey leather TTC tomorrow so fingers crossed


I took a new Moro blue roadster out the other week, was beautiful :-* bit to much out of my price range though


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> > I am going to view a moro blue one with grey leather TTC tomorrow so fingers crossed
> 
> 
> I took a new Moro blue roadster out the other week, was beautiful :-* bit to much out of my price range though


Well I have also got slung out of a dealer in the process of a test drive I hasten to add which kinda put my hubby off going to a dealer again  :wink: .

All good things come to those who wait I think :wink: .


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Posted: Fri Dec 03, 2004 5:50 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Exactly - hope you get it though sweetie :-*


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

> Well I have also got slung out of a dealer in the process of a test drive I hasten to add which kinda put my hubby off going to a dealer again  :wink: .


Why was that, didn't you flash enough clevage?? :lol: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > Only Â£15 , totaly hand made im for details
> 
> 
> Â£15...for a keyring! Whose hands made it........the queen?


David hands in a cold garage work shop 8)

They look super 8) and they are a real must-have  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

8 pages of welcome posts 

I'm curious to see if this will get longer than a new forum game to play...

:lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

L7C TT said:


> I think thats the longest its ever taken to get around to the spec of the car :lol:


Damn it, must get off topic again.

Errrm, so Abi, when are you going to teach me the secrets that will make me go deaf.



Kell said:


> Here we go again...


Exactly... I reckon Abs will give the tyres a good kick, red line the car on the test drive and then "think about it". :lol: :wink: :-*


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Welcome Kel


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Kel,

You've caused quite a stir. 

Re:davidg keyring. Here's a piccy:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/TTOC_keyringFORUM.jpg

They're a hand crafted by David in his Wigan forge. Treat your baby to one. :wink:

Don't forget to join the TTOC as well. Oh, and download the free TTOC screen saver. Click on my sig pic text. 

Abi,
Good luck with your TT hunting trip. Fingers crossed for ya. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

aidb said:


> Welcome to the forum Kel,
> 
> You've caused quite a stir.
> 
> ...


Aid 
Where is the pic of you and i at the forge  :wink:


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

davidg said:


> Aid
> Where is the pic of you and i at the forge  :wink:


Here you go mate:

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/aidb/Blacksmith.jpg

:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Not that gender is particularly important for any posters here, but I'm a lady too. :wink:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> davidg wrote:
> Aid
> Where is the pic of you and i at the forge
> 
> Here you go mate:


  Blimey!!! Can I come over to the forge and watch you make my keyring???


----------



## paulatt (Oct 28, 2002)

kelm1979 said:


> > davidg wrote:
> > Aid
> > Where is the pic of you and i at the forge
> >
> ...


Please could all us other TT girls come and watch davidg's hot anvil in action too? :twisted: 
It would be a really 'hot' girlee TT meet!!! :roll:


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

paulatt said:


> kelm1979 said:
> 
> 
> > > davidg wrote:
> ...


I 'm up for that meet :wink:

We could all watch while he hammered his piece of metal into shape


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Also when you go to see him...please do give him a hair cut as well.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Is this a record for a 'welcome to the forum' thread. :roll: :lol: Most of them only seem to go on for a couple of pages. :?

I can't think what's different about this thread. Oh, by the way Kel, what happened to the photo you had as your Avatar - you seem to have gone all cartoonish on us - shame


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Terri_TT said:


> paulatt said:
> 
> 
> > kelm1979 said:
> ...


Any time you want to come "UP NORTH" , you are all welcome , you have just missed the skipton meet ,, but i will be doing a meet next year 

I can organize a forge tour , girls only :wink: i will get Aid to show you around , while i sweat at my anvil .


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> Is this a record for a 'welcome to the forum' thread.


 :roll: Yep, you've all been very welcoming 

So how do I get me a keyring then?


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> So how do I get me a keyring then?


Kel,
Just press the little pm (Personal message) button on davidg's reply. You can contact him directly.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

9 pages of hello, you must be fit :wink:

...hello


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

stgeorgex997 said:


> 9 pages of hello, you must be fit :wink:
> 
> ...hello


We don't get sexy young female members every day...so we are fully justified to make a fuss. :wink:

Do you remember what happened when barely legal joined the forum and she wasn't 25 years old. :wink:


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

> We don't get sexy young female members every day...so we are fully justified to make a fuss.
> 
> Do you remember what happened when barely legal joined the forum and she wasn't 25 years old


Why, what happened? Fill me in!!!!


----------



## whirlypig (Feb 20, 2003)

kelm1979 said:


> > We don't get sexy young female members every day...so we are fully justified to make a fuss.
> >
> > Do you remember what happened when barely legal joined the forum and she wasn't 25 years old
> 
> ...


You might want to reword that or this thread is likely to run for another 10 pages  

Welcome by the way.


----------

